# elk fat dog treats



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Was able to finally get my cow this past week. As ive been processing her, I have been thinking that there must be something I can do with all this fat that im trimming off. Does anyone use the fat from their kills, bake it, and use it as dog treats? If so, any ideas for cooking it or how you do it?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I trim it off and throw it away. I ain't eating it, and I'm sure my dogs wouldn't either.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I try to use it as much as possible. I have made sausage with it, it's kind of waxy but it works and melts when you cook it-it's good! With every big game animal that I shoot I take the trimmings and freeze them in 1lb bags and add them to my dog's food-it's a great boost of protein and fat for the winter months and my dog loves them. When I can I take all the long bones and save them for my dog too, she loves to gnaw every last scrap of meat off of them.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I trim it off and throw it away. I ain't eating it, and I'm sure my dogs wouldn't either.


Especially when they have a taste for pizza!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Just be careful not to over do it with the trimmings, fat, or any other heavy proteins if their system isn't used to it or it'll give 'em the schitz, trust me on this. :|


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

Good looking out about overdoing it. I think I?ll just mix in the trimmings with his dog food once in a while


----------

